# Honda 6.5HP Pressure Washer - Gas in crankcase



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

It ran fine 3 months ago and I went to start it today. It started but was smoking like crazy (white smoke) and oil was coming out of the exhaust. I pulled the head off and valves didn't seem to be stuck or anything like that. I put it back together and checked the oil level and found that the crankcase was filled with oil and gas. I drained it all out and replaced with fresh oil. I took the carb apart and it is squeaky clean and the float is not stuck (at least now it's not). I tried cranking again and it ran for a minute or so, smoked like crazy and more oil came out of the exhaust. I have no clue what this might be. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

When you ran it today and it smoked, that was fuel and oil mixed pumping through the breather into the intake system, and flowing through the engine out the exhaust. The muffler will contain a fair amount of this mix, and you'll have to let the engine run awhile to clear it out. Can you say mosquito fogger?

While you may be able to purchase a needle valve and/or seat for the carb., the GC160 (I'm assuming it's a GC series) carbs. are usually under $30 so it's hard to justify trying to get it working right with parts and labor vs. replacing it with guaranteed results. The GX series carb. prices vary, from inexpensive to rather expensive.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> While you may be able to purchase a needle valve and/or seat for the carb., the GC160 (I'm assuming it's a GC series) carbs. are usually under $30 so it's hard to justify trying to get it working right with parts and labor vs. replacing it with guaranteed results. The GX series carb. prices vary, from inexpensive to rather expensive.


If he was able to pull the head off, then it's not a GC series, or if it is I would like to know what kind of trick he used to put the head back on (lol). 

Need the model and serial number off the engine, but likely there is a carburetor issue of some kind.


----------



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

*nda 6.5HP Pressure washer*

It's a GX200, 6.5HP. So you think it's a carburetor issue? I was thinking it was maybe a piston ring or something. Would a carb problem allow the oil to come out of the exhaust? By the way, I found a new carb on amazon for $12.00 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When a carburetor floods and fuel dilutes the oil. The level in the crankcase rises and when you start and run the engine, oil and gas mixture is fed back out the oil breather back into the the carburetor air intake through the air filter adapter where the breather tube attaches. This is what causes all the smoke and oil dripping from the muffler/exhaust.

As Paul alluded to in his post, once you correct the issue, the engine will have to be run awhile in order for all the residue in the exhaust to be burned out. This can take 10 + minutes of running and you may get a considerable amount of smoke during this time. It should eventually clear up once all the oil residue is burned out of the muffler.

Note: be sure to attach a hose and turn on a water supply to your pressure pump while running. This helps keep the pressure pump cool and prevent damage from running the pump dry.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Was a long day. Yes, I know how the *OHC* GC CC splits.
A new carb. on amazon for $12 certainly isn't OEM, or someone is desperate to get rid of one.
We often polish inlet needle seats using a Q-tip and valve lapping compound, and replace the needle valve itself. Your call...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> Was a long day. Yes, I know how the *OHC* GC CC splits.
> A new carb. on amazon for $12 certainly isn't OEM, or someone is desperate to get rid of one.
> We often polish inlet needle seats using a Q-tip and valve lapping compound, and replace the needle valve itself. Your call...


I have no doubt that you know you can't pull the head on a GC series engine, I was just rattling your cage... (rattle, rattle) a little.

I found a carburetor on Amazon for $10.50... Must be a Chinese clone, but hey they seem to work alright on all those Kohler and MTD engines... Makes you wonder how in the world they can sell them so cheap!!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I have no doubt that you know you can't pull the head on a GC series engine, I was just rattling your cage... (rattle, rattle) a little.


LOL



30yearTech said:


> I found a carburetor on Amazon for $10.50... Must be a Chinese clone, but hey they seem to work alright on all those Kohler and MTD engines... Makes you wonder how in the world they can sell them so cheap!!!


Perhaps the same way we used to get license plates...prison labor (in China)?


----------



## Regulator23 (Feb 10, 2016)

Update. Installed a new carb and had to adjust the valves and it runs like new again. Thanks everyone for their input.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent. White smoke isn't just for smoke signals anymore. See, wasn't so bad after all, eh?


----------

